# Travelling from Los Angeles



## hereisburo (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,
Need some guidance:
Traveling to Melbourne from LAX (Los angeles, USA) . Can I use Bank of America ATM card to withdraw money in Melbourne? if so, any charges?
Where can I get good deal to buy AU Dollars ? at LAX or Melbourne airport? Any fee involved? Master/Amex: which credit card is widely used in Australia? Can I use credit card for small purchase like $1/$2?

Thanks,
Suman


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If your BoA card is of the Maestro/Cirrus variety which is kind of global as far as I know you should be OK for ATMs here and about the most convenient way with exchange rate about standard for all banks is just to do an ATM withdrawal and here you'll get it out in Australian $$$, plenty of ATMs at the airport and it'll be your own bank that will have fees set for you.
Visa is probably the most widely used credit card here but MC is also accepted everywhere and also AMX though some smaller shops do not accept it or will put a 2% surcharge on as AMX charge retailers more.
You can use credit cards for smaller purchases but check with your BoA re what their CC use fees are for it could get expensive.
Getting into the CBD from the airport, just outside the international section of the terminal you'll see a red kiosk where you can buy an Airbus ticket and red buses run about every 15 minutes and a 20 min. trip into Southern Cross Station one of the two main railway stations in the city.
The Airbus has a free shuttle service to city accommodation places and while in the city, there's a free City Circle Tram you can use and they're easy enough to locate.


----------



## Kirie (Mar 29, 2011)

I used my BofA card in Melbourne, but after some lengthy calls. I called them to notify I'd be traveling internationally, and they said it would be fine. Then my card was deactivated once I got there so I had to call again to say yes, it's me in Australia using my card. Then it was fine after that.


----------

